# Any errors in my fundamental chord progression charts ?



## rythmlizza (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi everyone :smilie_flagge17: ! this is my very first posting in this forum ... :food-smiley-004:


I am working on the chart for *Fundamental Chord Progressions for Guitars* ( on a single page, both sides) . I've checked for errors but not sure it is 100% error free . You are cordially invited to take a look to check them out . Please let me know if you find any mistakes. Any other comments would be welcome .


----------



## rythmlizza (Jul 3, 2008)

Paul said:


> Key of D, the iii chord is F#min7, not Fmin7. Barre at the 2nd fret, not the first....



Thanks Paul for your incisive comments ! And you found the first error already !! :bow:

_I arrange the Key based on the probable frequency a beginner guitarist would encounter in commons songs. So the on the front page, you see only up to 3 sharp . And less frequent Keys are shown on the back page .

_ This chart is never meant to be a comprehensive summary of all keys & their chords ! Only commonly encountered keys & basic chords are shown for beginning level of rhythm guitars . But your comments are well taken ! :food-smiley-004:


----------



## rythmlizza (Jul 3, 2008)

Paul said:


> __I really appreciate your comments . Corretions will be made and the chart finalized .
> 
> Thanks & Best regards, :food-smiley-004:


----------

